# Sold my slab pile today



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Sold my slab pile on CL today. It was nice to let someone else clean up my mess AND get paid for it. :yes:

Junkhound


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Send him round to my place if you would :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I haven't done that in two years but I sure need to. I got impatient with myself last spring and burned several big piles. I have another semi load built up at least, I guess I should make some calls. That's the only downside to not being open to the public any more - when I was the yard stayed pretty clean because someone will find something they can't live without.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

My pile stays picked pretty clean. I mill 90% hardwoods so people haul it off for free firewood. I do sort out the fruitwoods though or anything good for BBQ smoking (apple,cherry,mulberry,hickory...) and stash that back for myself/my buddies/sell a little. I live in town so "free" is the key to keeping the place clean.








.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

We chip everything besides hickory and cedar.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

I told the guy that I'd have another load by the end of the weekend, and he said "call me, i'll take one more". I guess i'll be sawing all weekend. Sawing small ERC seems to make alot of slabs for the amount of lumber you end up with but I just hate to waste trees. I can always use the 1X4's and 4X4's for something around here.

Mapleman, maybe he can build a raft and float em over. :laughing:

TT, there should be enough people in you neck of the wood to haul it all off for "free".

Daren, _*I*_ was afraid to advertise "free" because they would show up in droves, take 1 or 2 pieces and aggravate the p*ss out of me.:blink:

Junkhound


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

junkhound said:


> Sawing small ERC seems to make alot of slabs for the amount of lumber you end up with
> 
> Daren, _*I*_ was afraid to advertise "free" because they would show up in droves, take 1 or 2 pieces and aggravate the p*ss out of me.:blink:


:yes: Yep a lot of waste, especially if they have any taper/crook to them.


I just have a sign, "free firewood", since like I said I live in town it gets picked up without me having to deal with it. Maybe a piece or 2 at a time...or someone will come and take a dumptruck load. It's just gone.






.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

What do they do with ERC slabs, campfire wood? It always pops and spits on me. I use most of my own slabs as firewood and smoker wood out of the hickory and pear, but I am nowhere near the volume of most of you guys.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

J3, guy told me he was going to line some horse panels with them.
I'm glad.

Junkhound


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

junkhound said:


> . . . TT, there should be enough people in you neck of the wood to haul it all off for "free". . . .


No doubt. I have done so before but it seems the people you give it to take much more of your time than the ones you charge. I just got to the point where I didn't want to deal with people anymore with all I have going on. 99% of the people who were my local customers were great folks, but I am such a "good 'ol boy" I was spending an exorbitant amount of time shooting the breeze with them, and in all fairness I would often start it! 

I finally just closed the gates to the locals and haven't regretted it. I do miss the bull sessions sometimes. :jester:


J3 I do keep an ample amount of slabs myself - for the shop stove to get me through the winter. 



.


----------

